# Lost Microchip



## Roamers (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone had this problem. Got our dog Sam,10 year old cross breed, microchiped, rabies inject. etc. passport issued, then set off to france for first trip abroad for three months had great time all went well until we tried to return home. Cherburg to Rosslare they couldn't find the chip, so as I write this our dog is now in quantine in dublin, we are left very upset until they come to some agreement. He is to be xrayed, then blood tested while we are left in limbo. We did everything by the book and this is what can happen.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Our dogs are chipped too, every visit to the local vet he scans to make sure chip operating, hopefully X-ray will show chip is still implanted, and just malfunctioning, can your home vet supply details of chip No. date of implant etc. to quarantine?

I hope it all turns out well and Sam can return home asap..

Regards M&D


----------



## 88809 (May 9, 2005)

I think the chips can migrate abit. My dog was chipped between the shoulder blades as is the norm but when we had to find it at Zebrugge it was nearer the top of her front leg. Hope you get it sorted soon and you are reunited before too long a delay.

Julie


----------



## Roamers (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for replies. Our vet is able to identify our dog to Agriculture department as the dog on the passport that he inserted micro chip in but to no avail, they will not accept this. Have all vet records and receipts for Sam going back a number of years. Just hope they find it in him soon.


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Roamers

We have a Dog (Dougal, Doug, Shug or Shuggy) and he's part of the family, and we would be at our wits end if this happened to us.

Please if you don't get any joy with your agriculture dept, post their email address to this site and i'm sure you will get quite a few folk who will complain on your behalf.

After all, you have done everything correctly, and it seems to be red tape that is stopping someone with an ounce of logic or compaasion in them keeping your Sam locked up. 

Free the Dublin 1 sort of campaign?

Dave


----------

